# Optimizing Management of Crohn's Disease: A Case-Based Discussion of Current and Futu



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Optimizing Management of Crohn's Disease: A Case-Based Discussion of Current and Future Therapieshttp://www.medscape.com/viewprogram/4284?src=nlcmealert=====================================


----------

